# Clr



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey Trapperjohn, how's that snow accumulation looking up your way. Nothing south, maybe 1/4" 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I got 3 in. overnight. My pond is showing shore slush. Not happy.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I got a couple inches here in Akron. I'm about 15 minutes from CLR. Looks like the snow event is coming tonight and tomorrow. Fingers crossed for the weekend.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I live in mogadore we got around 3 inches.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

c,mon ice!!!!!! getting everything ready this week! how long do you guys think before we have safe ice!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I got called into Work last night and didn't get home till 4pm today. Freakin' snow.... We got around 6in at Ksu.guess I shouldn't Bitch.. Nice OT:thumbup: hoping to get this next storm cleaned up in time for the weekend,


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Hope it gets windy to blow that snow off the ice or that cold we are about to get won't do anything with 8 inches of snow on it!!!


----------



## Hook'em N Cook'em (Jan 10, 2011)

No snow at all down this way!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

trapperjon said:


> I got called into Work last night and didn't get home till 4pm today. Freakin' snow.... We got around 6in at Ksu.guess I shouldn't Bitch.. Nice OT:thumbup: hoping to get this next storm cleaned up in time for the weekend,


Hey Jon you work at Kent? I did for a while...my buddy mark (steelhead1) works there in the glass shop. It plowing is nice I used to work for parking maint. Plowed the lanes in the parking lots.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I hear 20 to 30 mph winds. Doesn't matter wind wise, with these temps that soft water has no chance ! These lakes should be looking good I think by this weekend. Mid week is a lock !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

fishingful said:


> Hey Jon you work at Kent? I did for a while...my buddy mark (steelhead1) works there in the glass shop. It plowing is nice I used to work for parking maint. Plowed the lanes in the parking lots.


yeah we fished together in sandusky last spring, he was telling me that your dad has an airboat up on the big lake  let me know if you EVER need help launching it. hint.... hint...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

trapperjon said:


> yeah we fished together in sandusky last spring, he was telling me that your dad has an airboat up on the big lake  let me know if you EVER need help launching it. hint.... hint...


Ahh I remember......getting old lol......we did some redesign on the airboat and I think the engine is going back on this week but still have to build the cage so I don't know if it will be this year or not...... always have the quad to get out.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

hey lovinlife any chance on an ice tourney this year? those last couple at wingfoot and moggy were a blast and I know last years tourney was a no go!!!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone been out and about? The wind opened up my small housing development pond here in Cbus. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Well.....I'm hoping someone will step up on that one. Got a lot going on with the kid being a senior , college stuff and her indoor softball season. A lot of time and planning goes into that. If not, ill fit it in. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

totally understand!! maybe just a group outing then no prize no trophy just fishing !!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Perchy101 a few sighting this afternoon at osp and nimi cove on main street. No worries though, after this weekend everything up here will be a go. Its STONE COLD up here and getting better every day. Tuesday is going to be -35 windchill !!!!!! This is SICK !!!!! And we're in HEAVEN !!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

lovin life said:


> Perchy101 a few sighting this afternoon at osp and nimi cove on main street. No worries though, after this weekend everything up here will be a go. Its STONE COLD up here and getting better every day. Tuesday is going to be -35 windchill !!!!!! This is SICK !!!!! And we're in HEAVEN !!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


'sightings' as in people on the ice? My only days off are tomorrow and monday, and i'm trying to make the best of it!


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

I checked the ramp, dog park, and by pavilion this afternoon, lakes covered w/ 3" snow, but its fluffy and should blow off w/ winds predicted. 2" total Ice but kept break in through close to shore didn't venture out too fa. We need these strong winds predicted fellas


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

lovin life said:


> Perchy101 a few sighting this afternoon at osp and nimi cove on main street. No worries though, after this weekend everything up here will be a go. Its STONE COLD up here and getting better every day. Tuesday is going to be -35 windchill !!!!!! This is SICK !!!!! And we're in HEAVEN !!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'd like to get out on Saturday and then most of next weekend.... :B are waiting....


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I gotta get out before the next storm gets here or i'm going to lose my mind...... :what::beer:


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

hunt4smallies said:


> I checked the ramp, dog park, and by pavilion this afternoon, lakes covered w/ 3" snow, but its fluffy and should blow off w/ winds predicted. 2" total Ice but kept break in through close to shore didn't venture out too fa. We need these strong winds predicted fellas


Ice always seems soft by shore there. It was that way when we got out last time.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

So is CLR not safe yet or not & did the wind blow the snow off ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't know about the rest of moggie. But I know of a cove that has 4+... I'll be there tomorrow afternoon, I'll give a report then...


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Stopped by this morning after I put on a deer drive for my buddy... Two guys checking ice at CLR east side... There were 3 inches about 3/4 in of white ice the rest clear but they were only out about 15 yards... Three shanties were on the west side in that small bay just north of the small parking area... Didnt stop to see what they were on... Was by lansinger and walked across a couple small bays but didnt have anything to test the ice... Whole lake is locked.


----------



## Hook'em N Cook'em (Jan 10, 2011)

We are fishing boys!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

trapperjon said:


> Don't know about the rest of moggie. But I know of a cove that has 4+... I'll be there tomorrow afternoon, I'll give a report then...


was on a small cove off of lansinger had 5" 3"of clear with 2"of white. had 1 lil nibble and that was it. still felt GREAT to get out for the first time.


----------

